# The Ambassador Offers an Apology



## Jared (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a public apology from The Ambassador. He is a Christian hip-hop artist who was a member of the Cross Movement before they disbanded. He was also a pastor with the Acts 29 Network, the church planting network that Mark Driscoll leads. Last year, something came to light concerning The Ambassador (whose real name is William Branch) suggesting that he had fallen into immorality and would subsequently be stepping back from publick ministry, both with his music and preaching. He resigned as pastor of Epiphany Fellowship, the church that he helped found, and he took a break from his music. Here he is in his own words: http://www.dasouth.com/news/24-news/3016-video-the-ambassador-speaks-on-his-fall-rise-and-return

I apologize for only posting the link. I couldn't embed the video.


----------

